# Face frame kitchens.....whats the best way to attach em?



## RobinBHM (12 Sep 2020)

Generally Ive used battens down the sides and top / bottom as required 

The house style Ive tended to use is a 1mm reveal on the inside of the cabinet, a 25mm reveal on the outside -stick the frame on with 15mm battens and that leaves 10mm space for a side cheek where its required.



What do kitchen manufacturers or makers who do cabinets all the time use? -do they use something like cam fittings?

Ive used dominofix which works ok but a bit fiddly

TIA


----------



## Trainee neophyte (12 Sep 2020)

15 years ago I used pocket holes with the kreg jig. I had no idea what I was doing, though, as it was pre internet (at least in my house, anyway).


----------



## peter-harrison (12 Sep 2020)

Dominoes, glued to the frames. A countersunk screw hole in the carcass. It works very well and is removable.


----------



## johnnyb (12 Sep 2020)

that's a fresh idea for dominoes! I've used brads and pocket holes. I like short mortice and tenons on face frame corners as it stops the joint showing (with plenty of glue)


----------



## RobinBHM (12 Sep 2020)

Trainee neophyte said:


> 15 years ago I used pocket holes with the kreg jig. I had no idea what I was doing, though, as it was pre internet (at least in my house, anyway).


I've never tried that, but it looks like it would work well

It's very popular over in the States.


----------



## RobinBHM (12 Sep 2020)

peter-harrison said:


> Dominoes, glued to the frames. A countersunk screw hole in the carcass. It works very well and is removable.


That's a good idea.

The dominofix is actually a plastic equivalent.


----------



## Trainee neophyte (12 Sep 2020)

RobinBHM said:


> I've never tried that, but it looks like it would work well
> 
> It's very popular over in the States.


I had no tools, less idea, couldn't speak the language to buy wood, screws etc, but I had a book - "Make kitchens like a pro". It worked out pretty well, so I can certainly recommend pocket holes. Quick, and mostly accurate. Not "real" woodwork, but it is a real kitchen.


----------



## MikeG. (12 Sep 2020)

Glue it:






.....or dovetail it:






I'll get my coat........


----------



## Trainee neophyte (12 Sep 2020)

If only I had Mike available for advice 15 years ago...


----------



## murdoch (12 Sep 2020)

We biscuit our frames onto the carcass and then use a pocket hole between each biscuit. No glue in case it needs to come apart. For the frame joints we use dominos, clamp and put a few brads in from the back, this way the clamps can come straight off.


----------



## Jar944 (17 Sep 2020)

Pocket holes when they won't be seen, glue and clamps where pocke holes won't work. Biscuts for alignment.


----------



## Jonathan S (17 Sep 2020)

I use same method as Peter Harrison.


----------

